# Do we qualify for EEA Permit?



## alleo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

Any advice would be much appreiated.

Our situation, I am British and have lived in Greece for the past 16 years with my non EEA wife.

The first 8 years I worked as a business owner running a cafeteria,
since then, my wife and I have been living from my savings and her wages.

Does my wife qualify for EEA permit under these circumstances?

Have I excercised my treaty rights by having worked in Greece albeit 8 years ago? 

Which documents should we provide?

many thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Nope as it is you not your wife who needs to be exercising treaty rights by working, studying or being self sufficient. The latter would mean people living on pensions or substantial savings or non employment income. As your wife is needing to work that isnt the case.


----------

